# Bonapi - anyone seen one?



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

Found this in an apiary supply in France. I've always had the thought about taking a welding torch to a 4 wheeler. Looks like somone else had a similar idea. Just seems like a waste to drag a 5500lb lift around when you are only moving one yard or pulling supers, save the weight for carrying the load not your lift. Looks like it might be easy on the ground as well. Anyone seen anything similar in the states?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jO0dViKoGv8

Here is the company that sells them - page down to find it. 

http://www.ickowicz-apiculture.com/telechargement_pdf/pdf/LA_TRANSHUMANCE_2010.pdf


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Rather than do a major rebuild on a 4-wheeler I'd look for a used concrete buggy (Georgia Buggy). Already has the driver platform; just needs the lift mast and forks. Rental businesses sell off their used equipment periodically.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.bobcat.com/publicadmin/viewArticle.html?id=3917 RDY-B


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

COOL!!!

Kingfisher


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

These guys seem to have some unique bee keeping equipment, with customized hand trucks and hive moving equipment. I wonder if anyone in the US distributes their equipment and if parts are easy to get.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

This is what I use for moving bees and barrels.

http://construction.newholland.com/...cumentVideo303/84/L120_L125 SSL EasyPrint.pdf

IMO much more versatile, I can sit, and have same lift capabilities.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes I saw them at Apimondia. At the time I thought if you want a machine, get a machine not an expensive toy. They were fairly pricey. You still need a trailer to haul it around, that or you lose a lot of deck space. It seems pretty slow. 2 guys with healthy backs would be faster loading by hand. They can't lift 2 pallets stacked one on top of the other. It seems like their use is fairly limited. Same with those mini Bobcats, get a real machine if that's what you want or need. There are plenty of used ones around if you don't have the budget for a new one. I don't put that many hours on one each year, yet I need one to move the bees around.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> There are plenty of used ones around if you don't have the budget for a new one. I don't put that many hours on one each year, yet I need one to move the bees around.
> 
> Jean-Marc


Very well said.


----------



## eaglesbee (May 3, 2004)

did you fine out the cost of this lift ?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

wfarler said:


> I've always had the thought about taking a welding torch to a 4 wheeler.


I have a 91 polaris that I could make you a deal on. :no: :lpf:

Kingfisher


----------



## radudulau (Jan 2, 2012)

wfarler said:


> Found this in an apiary supply in France. I've always had the thought about taking a welding torch to a 4 wheeler. Looks like somone else had a similar idea. Just seems like a waste to drag a 5500lb lift around when you are only moving one yard or pulling supers, save the weight for carrying the load not your lift. Looks like it might be easy on the ground as well. Anyone seen anything similar in the states?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, i just saw your posting. i work with one every day. i work with the man that made this concept. if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
ciao


----------

